# Hello From Ontario!!



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Tracy!  Such a pretty horse, by the way. Have fun posting!


----------



## Sleepless (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome to the family Tracy and greetings from La Belle Province normally known as Quebec. =o)

You have a very beautiful horse and I hope you two have lots of fun and excitement together.

Happy posting.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello & Welcome! I love the second photo...


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Welcome fellow Ontarian! Have fun!


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome, fellow Ontarian!


----------



## Jettie (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you everyone


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

hello and welcome to the forum nice horse


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yippee another Ontarion! Welcome. North? South?


----------



## Jettie (Feb 24, 2009)

NorthernMama said:


> Yippee another Ontarion! Welcome. North? South?


Ottawa Ontario!


----------



## Prodomus (Jun 8, 2009)

welcome from another Ontario poster


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to the family


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey, I'm originally from the Ottawa Valley. How cool. I have many wild and wonderful memories of the whole highway from Montreal to Pembroke. Lived in Ottawa for years and just outside for another year. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Hello!
I'm from Ontario too.
T.O to the fullest.

I've been to ottawa on my old grad trip. I'm 15 ;]


----------

